# New Nuke Proof Light



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Offered at  Chain Reaction Cycles 



> The NukeProof Reactor uses the Seoul Semiconductors P7 Emitter - which combines 4 leds in one single component - we've sourced the highest commercial grade which is available in a good quantity - the D rated model - which for the technical amongst you pushes out 310,000Lux at just 8watt current drain. Compared to the lower grade C rated units, we get more power and better efficiency, which means we can get that from our 4cell battery, we get an amazing 900 Lumen darkness punching power combined with a burn time that's nearly twice as long as our leading competitors.


D-bin P7. Nice looking light.

Claiming the usual 900 lumens from the P7.

I am just wondering where all the heat sinking is at?

Love to see beam shots.

Does and 8 watt draw sound correct for a light running at 2.8 Amps for the theoretical 900 lumens?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

odtexas said:


> Does and 8 watt draw sound correct for a light running at 2.8 Amps for the theoretical 900 lumens?


Depends on how you round numbers. Vf of 3.2 at 2.8A gives 8.96W. Maybe they found the lowest Vf P7 and then conveniently lost the digits to the right of the decimal. I think the way they have written their ad is like most other light companies. No one gets 900 lumens out of a P7 in real world use. They also do not connect the claimed 900 lumen output with the 8W figure. They have tied that to 310,000 lux. I do not know what the lux to lumen conversion factor is because there is no area stated. Certainly a nice looking light, but no new or magical features.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

odtexas said:


> Offered at  Chain Reaction Cycles
> 
> D-bin P7. Nice looking light.
> 
> ...


I have the beam shots but cant let you see them yet as have had an early peek at this light , and it is pretty sweet.

But not as sweet as a Trout


----------



## bumphumper (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmmm, it does remind me of something.....










Just had a look on the nuke proof/hotlines website and it seems you can get a narrow lens that is interchangable with the standard medium. That seems like a great idea


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd take a Trout over this P7 offering in a heartbeat.
The ability to switch optics is sort of neat, but I can't imagine needing to make a P7 floodier than it is naturally.
Here is the narrow filter. 








The central faceting usuals kills all central throw. It should smooth out any sort of hot spot though. 
Looking forward to the beam shots and how it compares to the MS P7.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> No one gets 900 lumens out of a P7 in real world use.


Is someone getting 900lm in the lab from a P7 driven at spec?


----------



## sdnative (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah ...another inadequately cooled light with false claims of greatness.

Duracell ...lol


WHEN WILL PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THAT LED'S NEED COOLING?? That needs to be my new signature I think ...typing it is getting old 

oD /...where is the thread for that new super light of yours?


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

sdnative said:


> oD /...where is the thread for that new super light of yours?


Got the power source thanks to your battery holders. Just need XP-Gs to make it fully functional. 



znomit said:


> Is someone getting 900lm in the lab from a P7 driven at spec?


Yeah, the same guys who get 1400 lumens for the Betty........


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

It is actually a rather nicely made light and in the brief time I had with one of the prototypes kept cool enough with a small airflow just like any other bike light.

I am waiting for the nod from Brant as to the pics I have if I can show them yet .

There is a beamshot of it up on here some where  

I have beam shots for all the filters too 
and some inside the case shots 

The mounting hardware is very nice also .as is the li poly battery and charger.


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> I am waiting for the nod from Brant as to the pics I have if I can show them yet .


Nod.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

brant said:


> Nod.


I have not got time to post the pics but they are all here 
NukeProof light

pics inside and beamshots Off to work now


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

We did a few tweaks between proto and production, but largely it's unchanged internally.

Cleaned up, sticky bits for the optic, rubberised (not plasticy) cables, new box... um... Yeah.

It's the same internals as the LUU light but in our own bespoke head unit, and without the screw on AA unit the LUU had when I saw it at the Taiwan show.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

troutie-mtb said:


> I have the beam shots but cant let you see them yet as have had an early peek at this light , and it is pretty sweet.
> 
> But not as sweet as a Trout


So atleast some of the "Big Boy's" are finally sitting up and listening and turning to the Trout for design / feedback. About time.

does this mean Chris that you are under contract and we'll no longer get a flodd of brilliant design ideas every time a new LED is released? a sad day for us if it is


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I looked over the beam shots that Troutie posted and was most impressed with the spot optic and the throw it looked to provide. Wish I could see one of these compared to a Dinotte 600L in a head to head beam test. I also checked out the prices over on_ Chain Reaction _as well as the special features offered by the manufacture. I think the "_Eco_" version comes with only the medium optic and the "_Extreme_" version comes with other optics/lenses as well as a helmet mount ( which the Eco doesn't ). On the photo web site that Troutie posted there was shone photos of a couple different optics and some different lenses for the front. ( Are one of these ( combos ? ) used to provide the spot throw on the photo that Troutie showed?? ) Anyway, I like the look of the helmet mount and the fact that the light engine itself has a tilt feature. It all looks well made. I am a little confused at just what modes are offered for output. The _Chain Reaction _ad was a little vague in describing the modes although they did mention it had a choice of different pulse modes ( flash modes ? ). So does this thing have a basic steady High-medium-low setting? :???: 
Output is suppose to be 900Lumen on high...I won't get into that argument for the time being. Since the_ Extreme_ version looks to offer the most usable accessories I think it is the version most people would want. Admittedly though the price is a little steep ( $416 USD for the Extreme ). Added to that would be currency conversion fees and shipping fees from the UK. I can't really say I'd be willing to plunk down that kind of coin unless of course I really felt it could out throw other light sets in the same Lumen output range. :skep: Comments?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

emu26 said:


> So atleast some of the "Big Boy's" are finally sitting up and listening and turning to the Trout for design / feedback. About time.
> 
> does this mean Chris that you are under contract and we'll no longer get a flodd of brilliant design ideas every time a new LED is released? a sad day for us if it is


No Contracts yet so still an in the shed inventor 

and as such can say it as I see it when asked for an opinion


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

I think that anwers about everything one could ask about that light. 
Beam shots are good. Interesting that they used a lens instead of a reflector.
Just imagine the lights that Troutie could make with a full R&D department at his disposal.


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> High-medium-low setting? :???:


Yeah. Sorry.

Run times (4cell battery): 4hrs (Super Power)
7hrs (Standard)
12hrs (Power Saving)
Run times (2cell battery): 2hrs (Super Power)
3.5hrs (Standard)
6hrs (Power Saving)


----------



## nightrideruk (Sep 11, 2009)

My pride and joy is my airbike sl1 light...
Is that the same charger as the airbike?
At £199 it's just a bit too much more expensive than the airbike to justify getting excited over, the lens choice is where this one will win over the airbike, anyone else got any thoughts?


----------



## kadikater (Oct 26, 2008)

odtexas said:


> I'd take a Trout over this P7 offering in a heartbeat.
> The ability to switch optics is sort of neat, but I can't imagine needing to make a P7 floodier than it is naturally.
> Here is the narrow filter.
> 
> ...


https://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Power-Supply/LEDIL-Optics/SEOUL-Power-Optic-15°-LT-1472_106_146.html

lol, it`s nothing for bikers......


----------



## eyun (Feb 17, 2010)

I just bought the Reactor Eco and when I turn it on it only goes into strobe mode. Anyone have any idea on how you get a solid beam from this light? Is there a trick to it, or is mine just defective. I am pushing the button once and it changes to different strobes, but I am not getting a solid beam.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

from what I can work out with a reactor I have here but no instructions if it is strobing switch off .

then press and hold the button untill the light the light gives a long flash and goes off 
then 2 clicks and it comes on in normal mode with hi med low .

This may work for yours .


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Weight of the light?


----------



## eyun (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, here is what I got from the Nuke Proof guy (in case anyone else doesn't get the instructions with theirs):



> You need to hold the button down for 4 seconds to change between the
> flashing and constant modes. Once it is on the constant beam mode you will
> be able to shuttle through the power settings by pressing the button once.


----------



## Padi R (Jul 26, 2006)

Just got mine, and seems very impressive from just playing around with it indoors. The filters that came with it, anyone know which is which - the spot is fairly obvious, but medium and wide? Main difference seems to be that one is smooth on the underneath, while the other seems to have raised lenses on both sides. Couldn't really tell from the light output.  Sorry, I know this is a real "duh" - type question. Cool light though, got the 4 cell extreme for £150!


----------



## GeniusGun (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello

I have one of those Reactors too. And I have a question. How do you change lenses? I mean I know I have to screw the orange ring off, but it won't move a bit. I even tried to open it in a vice with plumber's wrench but it didn't move bit... 
Nice light tho, but gets a bit warm on max(even when riding). Temp outside was about 25 deg C.


----------



## GeniusGun (Aug 26, 2009)

Got problem solved by clamping the ring(with old inner tube pulled over) in a vice and rotating the body counter-clockwise. Darn thing finally came loose.:thumbsup:


----------



## fngerdes (Apr 12, 2009)

Can you make a video of procedure of changing the lens??

I was not able to do it !!

Thanks!!:thumbsup: 

Felipe


----------



## nicodh (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello, although I don't post a lot (almost never) I can answer your question. I have the nukeproof also, and to open it I cut down a bit of 26in inner tube and wrap it around. This give you enough resistance to turn it and open for the first time.

By the way, I have a serious problem wtih my batterie. It just stop charging. As I don't have the way to pass it as warranty I open it and I found that a small component named U2 has signes of burn. I'm not an aexpert in electronics, just a common DIY guy, I don't know what it is. Anyone can help me with it? 
I was thinking of changing the protection board, but I can't get anything sent to france whitout paying at least 20 time the price of the PCB (pcb cost 2 dolls, and 15 to 20 for the shipment). 
Ok, that all for my problems. Thanks a lot for your hep.

Here is the image form the board, U2 is at the bottom right.


----------

